# Moving To Majorca



## fxym4

HELP?

Thinking of moving to Majorca to live,we intend to sell our house and buy a cafe bar on the south of the island,i have been many times for a holiday but dont know the best areas to look,would be looking for an area mainly british holiday makers,and the wife is a good cook,we have looked on many sites with bars for lease but there is such a vast choice we dont know where to start,also can anyone tell me how much an average 2 bed apartment would cost to lease,hope someone can give us some info,we would be looking to move end of august

Thanks

MIKE AND HEV


----------



## Stravinsky

fxym4 said:


> HELP?
> 
> Thinking of moving to Majorca to live,we intend to sell our house and buy a cafe bar on the south of the island,i have been many times for a holiday but dont know the best areas to look,would be looking for an area mainly british holiday makers,and the wife is a good cook,we have looked on many sites with bars for lease but there is such a vast choice we dont know where to start,also can anyone tell me how much an average 2 bed apartment would cost to lease,hope someone can give us some info,we would be looking to move end of august
> 
> Thanks
> 
> MIKE AND HEV


Hi both, welcome to the forum
Sorry I cant help on Majorca, as I'm on the mainland.

All I can say though is research what you are about to do very carefully. The line of work you are considering is fraught with problems in Spain, not least long hours, massive competiton, and low profits! If I had a tenner for every "moved to spain to open a bar and it all went horribly wrong" story I'd heard over the last few years I'd be very well off indeed


----------



## MichelleAlison

fxym4 said:


> HELP?
> 
> we have looked on many sites with bars for lease but there is such a vast choice we dont know where to start
> 
> 
> MIKE AND HEV


"A vast choice" why is there such a vast choice - surely Majorca is a small island? You need to think about why are people selling.

Regards

Michelle


----------



## Big Pete

fxym4 said:


> HELP?
> 
> Thinking of moving to Majorca to live,we intend to sell our house and buy a cafe bar on the south of the island,i have been many times for a holiday but dont know the best areas to look,would be looking for an area mainly british holiday makers,and the wife is a good cook,we have looked on many sites with bars for lease but there is such a vast choice we dont know where to start,also can anyone tell me how much an average 2 bed apartment would cost to lease,hope someone can give us some info,we would be looking to move end of august
> 
> Thanks
> 
> MIKE AND HEV



Hi Mike and Hev

Havent been on much lately so missed your post , Welcome to the forum.

I have a Villa in Mallorca ( 5 minutes from Porto Cristo ) East Coast ,and waitting to move over fully soon as everything here gets sold. So info in Mallorca i may well be able to help with , as far as bars go in the summertime theres lots some seem to do better than others but most near the sea front are always packed , so i reckon its down to location location as usual get near the sea front and you will do well . End up on a backstreet and you will struggle ..

On the apartment lots there just keep searching on the internet . whats the budget for rental ? as my neighbours have a nice little villa they rent out from time to time and could be interested in a cheaper long term rent .


----------



## angielenton

*Alternative ideas*

Hi there,
I am a resident here ( 15 years ) if you're interested in having a business think long term, most bars are closed in the South west in the winter and your income drops away. I have a friend selling a dog wash business great income...all year. If you'd like info I can send it too.
Angie.
Good luck anyway, it's a great life out here.


----------



## Big Pete

angielenton said:


> Hi there,
> I am a resident here ( 15 years ) if you're interested in having a business think long term, most bars are closed in the South west in the winter and your income drops away. I have a friend selling a dog wash business great income...all year. If you'd like info I can send it too.
> Angie.
> Good luck anyway, it's a great life out here.


dog washing  who would use that surely you just get the hose out and trap them in a corner and woosh em all over with the hose . Job done in about 5 minutes .. and fun while you do it as well


----------



## angielenton

*Dogs in corners!*

Ha! I have a Dalmation and it takes a real pro to wash him! He hides when the hose goes on or just squirms away.This dog wash business is making a fortune as people either don't have time or need professional clipping and shaping, like poodles and it's mobile too so the Van comes to your home, washes the dog inside and it comes out polished and slightly dazed...good for a few hours of entertainment all round. It's the only business of it's kind on the Island and has the monopoly, In the UK for eg. there are 8 Mobile dog wash companies in Birmingham alone...can you imagine?I think its a great company, makes lots of money too and fun.

Thanks for your comments...spread the good news!


----------



## Big Pete

angielenton said:


> Ha! I have a Dalmation and it takes a real pro to wash him! He hides when the hose goes on or just squirms away.This dog wash business is making a fortune as people either don't have time or need professional clipping and shaping, like poodles and it's mobile too so the Van comes to your home, washes the dog inside and it comes out polished and slightly dazed...good for a few hours of entertainment all round. It's the only business of it's kind on the Island and has the monopoly, In the UK for eg. there are 8 Mobile dog wash companies in Birmingham alone...can you imagine?I think its a great company, makes lots of money too and fun.
> 
> Thanks for your comments...spread the good news!


What would you charge to wash a dog then ? surely people wouldnt pay a lot ? i wouldnt anyways but then i would just leave it out in the rain as i dont like dogs 
They just pee on anything they fancy if they want a poo its wherever they fancy , generally i cant see the point in them  smelly things that lick there own or even any other dogs arses then the owners let them lick there faces or there kids faces and dont care .. nahh guard dogs and for the blind yep maybe, but otherwise dont need them for anything ,

Wouldnt be allowed in Petes World thats for sure ..


----------



## Hurricane

I know Mallorca very well, and I have to say you need to be very sure that you want the lifestyle that having a cafe bar on the Island entails.

It is flat out busy in the summer, with many businesses that close for the winter going hell for leather to make their money as fast as they can before the short season ends, while in the winter any expat locals draw in the purse strings so that their pensions last a little longer.

Few of the Islanders will use your place as they will prefer to patronise their own.

I absolutely adore the island but I would never consider a tourism reliant business..........it only takes a financial drop back home and you will lose a huge chunk of your trade.


Can you not look in a more residential expat area?


----------



## lilyflo

Hi,
I'm moving to Mallorca Porto Cristo. I have a dog and if anyone brought that mobile dog grooming van, I for one would love to help out. I'm not a professional groomer but would just love that job. Please contact me if anyone buys it.


----------



## 1stcall

Your going to miss the Summer trade. Look for a Cafe that is an all year rounder. Cater to the masses. ie. A BIG mistake by most Expats is that they only have the menus in English.

Location, Location, Location, is the main factor here.

Dont believe a word anyone says about a business if they are selling. If it is that good WHY are they selling. The ususal is I'm retiring, or my mums ill etc.

Visit the businesses day and night on different days to see for yourself how they are trading and dont forget that this is the holiday season.

Regards and good luck.


----------



## chris(madrid)

1stcall said:


> A BIG mistake by most Expats is that they only have the menus in English.


That's a HUGE mistake. As a MINIMUM needs to be in German and Spanish as well.

As an aside - there is a demand "inland" for reliable skilled staff as local youngsters tend to go for the "quick & dirty holiday money" as opposed to learning a skill and adopting a trade. I've a Spanish mate in INCA who runs a bakery and confectionery business who was having trouble getting folk willing to actually work.


----------



## crookesey

When our favourite Spanish bar was sold to an English couple the new owners did the following.

Opened at 10 - 30 AM

Closed at 02 - 30 AM (SOMETIMES LATER)

They opened 7 days a week and only had Christmas day off.

They served hamburgers and toasted sandwiches by the hundreds every day.

While they were working they ploughed money into a villa that they were having built in the Jalon Valley.

Seven years later they sold the free-hold business for a tidy sum and retired to their fully paid for villa.

If you are serious you will have to work very hard but 7 years hard work for an unincumbered villa and then no more work ever again is a nice thought. We were offered the bar by it's then Canadian and French owners but didn't take the plunge.


----------



## Big Pete

Hi 
Just got back from Mallorca and on the subject of running a bar etc etc,

Well not sure if people are skipping there holidays this year or choosing alternate locations than Mallorca maybe ? but its fairly quiet on the island.

But boy oh boy was it quiet , On my side of the coast the bars and Restaurants are struggling big time with maybe 10% seats filled ..

I also noticed 3 bars which were open albeit empty of customers last Season have now closed up shop and dont look as if they will be re opening. All closed up and shutters drawn.

Interesting that even the Sea Front places werent packed  although they did have a slow trickle of business , considering this is now the summer season and any profits need to last the year i reckon there going to be in trouble , unless things change !!
i shall be over again in 2 weeks so will report accordingly ..


----------



## crookesey

I hate to see people make awful mistakes and I don't want you to be one of them. We haven't moved over yet but when we see front line beach front Spanish owned bar-restaurants that are usually full totally empty something must be wrong.

A couple of ideas for you. Our friends who's villa we stay at employ an English pool man at the cost of 80 euro's per month and an English gardener and mate at 120 euros per month inclusive. The pool man comes once a week for an hour and does whatever pool men do. The gardener and his mate come once a month and spend around four hours giving their huge garden a real going over, they always take all the garden waste away.

Both have sign written vehicles with business names and phone numbers and our friends pay them monthly by standing order directly into their Spanish business accounts so both appear to be legitimate. They both told me that they had lots of work and were having to turn down enquiries that were out of their preferred area. Neither works nights or weekends and a van and the required tools will come out at a lot less than a bar.


----------



## jan08

*Bars*

Hi, you wanna try this website. rta-europe. They have good selection of bars etc. Most people out here are selling coz they simply want to retire or they have family problems. This season has started a little slow, but has picked up a lot now.


----------



## Stravinsky

jan08 said:


> Most people out here are selling coz they simply want to retire or they have family problems.


Yep, thats the usual reason .... or illness!


----------



## palmanovadave

fxym4 said:


> HELP?
> 
> Thinking of moving to Majorca to live,we intend to sell our house and buy a cafe bar on the south of the island,i have been many times for a holiday but dont know the best areas to look,would be looking for an area mainly british holiday makers,and the wife is a good cook,we have looked on many sites with bars for lease but there is such a vast choice we dont know where to start,also can anyone tell me how much an average 2 bed apartment would cost to lease,hope someone can give us some info,we would be looking to move end of august
> 
> Thanks
> 
> MIKE AND HEV


Hi Both- Got a company here that is a one stop shop for ex-pats relocating here, very good and do everything for you.
Dont supose i can put theyre name on here but you can email me at [email protected]
Hope that helps and dont be put off by all the its risky and all that, great place to live and like anything else if you run it good then it will do ok
All the best
Dave


----------



## Vicki McLeod

*a few suggestions*

There are a few things which might help you to make decisions about where to live. 

There's an English language radio station on the island which you can listen to online at luna mallorca - there are also blogs on this site which are helpful to read to get a feel about what is going on on the island. I recomend them for extra information 



and also mallorcasolutions is run by a local woman who was born in Mallorca, by English parents. Her name is Becky and she's very helpful in finding out info 

Personally - go for a business which residents and holiday home owners need. Avoid bars and estate agencies - neither type of business is having a good year here. 

Good luck! 

Vicki


----------



## sunshinelover

*Seeking advice*

Hi there

Im a South African, been living in London/ Dublin for last 11 years and looking for a move to Mallorca.

I am 31 years old, background is PR/ Advertising/ Music Events but willing to do restaurant/hostess/ bar/ admin work to start. I am also a Reiki Master and would love to get into a Spa doing that if possible. Id love to help wedding planners bring foreigners to the island for weddings too!!

Are there any accommodation websites- for sharing/ renting I can have a look at. Id like to bring my little cat over from Dublin with me too 

Are there many South Africans on the island?

What are the visa/ work requirements for South Africans? I should be getting an Irish passport next May but until then im on a Schengen visa and SA passport.

Can not bear to do another Irish winter and looking to move ASAP. Once settled there I will loot at selling my Irish home and buying in Mallorca.

Appreciate all your help.
Chantelle


----------



## jojo

sunshinelover said:


> Hi there
> 
> Im a South African, been living in London/ Dublin for last 11 years and looking for a move to Mallorca.
> 
> I am 31 years old, background is PR/ Advertising/ Music Events but willing to do restaurant/hostess/ bar/ admin work to start. I am also a Reiki Master and would love to get into a Spa doing that if possible. Id love to help wedding planners bring foreigners to the island for weddings too!!
> 
> Are there any accommodation websites- for sharing/ renting I can have a look at. Id like to bring my little cat over from Dublin with me too
> 
> Are there many South Africans on the island?
> 
> What are the visa/ work requirements for South Africans? I should be getting an Irish passport next May but until then im on a Schengen visa and SA passport.
> 
> Can not bear to do another Irish winter and looking to move ASAP. Once settled there I will loot at selling my Irish home and buying in Mallorca.
> 
> Appreciate all your help.
> Chantelle



Hhhm, lots of issues that wont help you I dont think! First of all work is very rare both on mainland spain and the balearics, especially as the tourist season is nearly over. The added complication of you not being an EU citizen wont help, you would also need to be able to speak and read the language which isint the same as mainland Spain, if you can then thats one thing to cross off the list. Apparently Mallorca is an expensive place to live, on a par with London???

Finally, by all accounts the weather in Mallorca in the winter is horrendous, heavy rain and strong winds, well documented in the book by George Sands, "A winter in Mallorca" In fact the weather where I live in the costa del sol last winter was very cold, wet and miserable. Not as bad as Ireland or the UK, but at least there you have the added advantage of central heating, carpets etc

Jo xxx


----------

